# mytana



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok I'm sure this has been discussed before but mytana sends me literature constantly. Looks like cheap crappy to me. Does anyone use their stuff? Is it any good? I only have a ridgid k400 and for now it gets me through (with difficulty) and am looking into better equipment, namely bigger ridgid and Spartan but thought I'd ask about these guys.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Their stuff is ok and some people swear by them but IMHO I think you can more bang for the $$$ elsewhere.

What specifically are you looking at ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Their stuff is ok and some people swear by them but IMHO I think you can more bang for the $$$ elsewhere.
> 
> What specifically are you looking at ?


I was looking at this post trying to decide what to say...
You did it well... :thumbup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I was looking at their large drum machines and some of their jetters. I'm leaning more toward a Spartan 300 or 1065 or a ridgid k1500 though. I was kinda put off by the fact that their biggest machine uses 3/4" cable and they are open "drums". Just seems to me that ridgid and Spartan make better machines. Mytana just looks delicate.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't call them delicate by any means.
Their M-81 is a beast and they aren't kidding when they say it can handle 3-400' of cable...
3/4" is plenty thick enough on a drum machine in fact I use 11/16" on mine.

Yes the open drum is definitely a weak point IMHO...

I too would consider the Spartan 1065 and 300 along with the Ridgid K-7500 to be better machines for the money...


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

i spoke to mytana at the pumper show. They specialize in cameras and their drum machines. The jetters are there, from what he told me, to try to fill a need if someone really wants to stay Mytana. But they're not pushing the jetter parts too hard. 

I have the MY30 camera and really like it thus far, but its my first camera too, so, i guess whatever that's worth.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Well being on a tight budget, they are looking pretty good. Wanted a used Spartan or ridgid machine but reasonable used ones just aren't out there.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Well being on a tight budget, they are looking pretty good. Wanted a used Spartan or ridgid machine but reasonable used ones just aren't out there.


possibly, but if you go onto craigslist, you can often find some good stuff. All the spartan things are interchangable. I have a 300 that i got on there, put new cable in it, and got a 100 drum to convert it over. works good. its a 30 or 40 year old machine. Over time i plan on switching things out. new motor (quieter), new power feed, etc...but it gets the job done now.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I've been watching Craigslist and eBay, local Craigslists haven't helped much found some on eBay but don't like the fact that I can't go see most of them


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the Mytana M81. It's an old beast I put new motor, rewired, and added the self feed. It works like a mad man. Show it the sewer line and get outa the way. Not saying it's the best thing out there, but definatly far from worst. Just a good solid machine that will absolutly go the distance. Last place I worked had a new one and worked great too. Some of the guys complained it was too heavy. They wanted the light ones like the rentals use.:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm with Buckeye, I got a new Mytana camera a few weeks ago and I think it's pretty nice, but just like him it's my first camera, so......

Software is sure easy to use though, and the construction seems pretty sound.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

M81 is a monster. I have the closed plastic drums so no splatter. . I can take the drum off fast if need be. Not saying it's the best actually I wish I could bog it down. i like the reliability. the camera has been good also. there locator was bad stick with ridgid locators


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

saysflushable said:


> there locator was bad stick with ridgid locators


Thanks. I don't care for "paddle" type locators either so I got a scout to use with my mytana cam.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> Thanks. I don't care for "paddle" type locators either so I got a scout to use with my mytana cam.


 I also bought the M755. that was not a good machine I had a few break downs and it was to small for what I needed. I was new to drain cleaning and did not know what I needed though. 

I may have been the only guy using the M81 to clean kitchen drains for about a year. I bought a small drum and with 3/8 cable and off I went. it worked very good. so it is a versital machine also.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the MyTana m-81 is a pretty well built machine and it won't nickel and dime you with parts replacements. Not much has changed with their machines since the 1950's.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Agrees, as said before my m81 is an old machine, very old actually but I rebuilt it's vitals 3 years ago and haven't had any problems. I have issues with the cable wanting to jump out of the cage but I think that's because I bought a right handed general cable from my supplier. On a different thread I think we all decided it needed to be a left handed. But no fault of the machine. I'm still using it as such because I'm not willing to turn loose of the 300 plus bucks to correct the situation.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I read that the my-tana and roto rooter were born about the same time .The 2 fellows were kin and one(my -tana) wanted to sell machines to any plumber who would buy them the other had a super secret(RR) only to be sold to franchies--- any machine that has been around that long has to be pretty good.I used one, The m-81, until gorlitz(GO68HD) came out with the 3/4 hp and the spartain (type)auto feed on their machines they are both heavy but awsome machines.I used to take the my-tana machine apart after each job for easier loading , so when I saw the loading ramp gorlitz sold with their machines I was sold on the whole package, eccept the little m661 my-tana sink machine ,for me it is simple to take it apart and reassemble on roofs to clean sinks from stacks.


----------

